# My betta's mouth looks grey



## radchic128 (Apr 13, 2016)

I bought a new betta about 5 days ago. I just noticed now while looking at him that his mouth looks grey. I don't think this is normal coloring, he is a bright red veiltail. I house him in a 1 gallon tank with lighting, a heater, an air pump and air stone, a tall plant, and a castle to hide in. I'm also having trouble getting him to eat anything, but i was told he may go a week or more without food. What does the grey mouth mean and what should I do, if anything?


----------



## Blue567 (Feb 4, 2016)

Try conditioner and if you can afford a bigger then do that make sure the air pump is pushing your fish around usually that is caused by stress. One way to fix that is to get a bigger tank, make sure air pump isn't pushing your fish around, get a bigger tank, set your heater to 78F, and get conditioner


----------



## radchic128 (Apr 13, 2016)

I use betta bowl plus in his water, and the thermostat says it is 78 degrees in there. Is the grey mouth a stress mark? If so, i hope it goes away soon. I can't afford a bigger tank right now. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't a disease.


----------



## radchic128 (Apr 13, 2016)

Also i shoved a piece of sponge in the air pump to buffer the current a bit.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Could you please fill out this form?...
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=612810
I know that you've answered many of these questions already, it's just an easy layout for reference and will help us to diagnose your fish more easily. It's hard, but if you can get a picture of your fish so we can see exactly what you mean by a "grey mouth," that would be great too.

By the way...welcome to the forum!


----------



## radchic128 (Apr 13, 2016)

Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 78 degrees
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Yes
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No

Food:
What food brand do you use? Aqueon color enhancing betta food
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets
Freeze-dried? No
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? 2 or 3 pellets morning and night but he doesn't eat the food

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Twice in 5 days
What percentage of water did you change? 100%
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Rinse in water
What additives do you use? Betta bowl plus and aquarium salt

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you.

Ammonia: no idea
Nitrite: no idea
Nitrate: no idea
pH: no idea
Hardness (GH): no idea
Alkalinity (KH): no idea

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? Today
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Grey chin
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? It hasn't changed
Is your Betta still eating? No
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? No
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? I have had him for almost a week, he looked fine until today.


----------



## radchic128 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry about the pic, it was hard trying to get one


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't tell exactly what you mean by gray mouth. Many Betta have gray underbellies and the color extends to their mouths. It is normal for new Betta to go a week or more without eating.

If you decide to up his tank size then when the budget allows you might consider this tank. Your heater and filter would most likely be compatible.

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari..._id=36-16838&_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

Definitely need a clearer photo. Aside from that, it is normal for a new betta to not eat because he's adjusting to a new environment. 

The tank @RussellTheShihTzu mentioned is a great inexpensive tank. I use it as a hospital/quarantine tank and I got a sponge filter for it because the canopy is a single glass canopy which covers the whole top. I personally like rectangular aquariums because it's easier to take photos and it doesn't get distorted.


----------



## radchic128 (Apr 13, 2016)

That is a very inexpensive tank. I don't know why i was thinking they were priced higher than that. I will definately look into getting one of them, thank you.


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

radchic128 said:


> That is a very inexpensive tank. I don't know why i was thinking they were priced higher than that. I will definately look into getting one of them, thank you.


You can get a 10 gal for 10 dollars right now since they're having their 1 dollar a gallon sale. Some places even have the 5.5 up so that's only 5 bucks but of course you'll need to get the right heater and filter for that if you do switch to a larger tank.


----------



## Blue567 (Feb 4, 2016)

That shows signs of stress or age he may be getting old from when you got him was he brighter or the same brightness. I use that food also, it works really good and I recommend you stick to that one. Your fish with a gray mouth may have a better chance bieng old then bieng stressed it seems like you have token care of your fish really well. Good job, and Good luck


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

It sounds like your parameters would be fine, since you have been performing so many water changes. I can't see that the greyness would be the result of ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate poisoning (I could be wrong though).

Is the greyness exclusive to his mouth area or does it extend underneath the round of his belly? Are you sure that this colouration was not there when you bought him? Loss of colour/greyness can appear due to stress, disease, or age. If it appeared very suddenly though, age seems unlikely.

You might look through this sticky and see if any of the disease signs fit - I find it very helpful:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73332

Good luck!


----------



## radchic128 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm starting to think maybe the grey has been there all along and may be due to age, since he shows no other signs of illness whatsoever. The grey area is right under his chin. I think i just bought an old fish, lol. Last night he built a bubble nest about 2 inches thick! Thank u everyone for your feedback.


----------



## MyBettaBoys (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi,

had the exact same thing happen to my betta. It is a bit of stress from not having beneficial bacteria in his tank, did you leave the tank for a week before getting him? His tank has no bacteria in it and has stressed him out. My red veiltail was turning gray and I went to the pet store and went to such a nice passionate worker there who helped me to no end. You need bio ($3) to establish good bacteria in the tank and AQ salt. Use 1/2 AQ salt and change his water every 2 days for 10 days with the AQ salt by 50% or 60% only put the bio in once. My veiltail perked up right away. He still has grey under his head but is just his colouring from the start.

I hope this helps


----------



## MyBettaBoys (Apr 2, 2016)

If you just got him he wouldn't be old yet they are sold at pet stores at about 4-6 months and live mostly from 3-4 years or more depending, so I wouldn't say he was old


----------



## radchic128 (Apr 13, 2016)

I did a 50% water change yesterday with a quarter teaspoon of aquarium salt. So continue doing 50% water changes for the time being and no 100% changes?


----------



## MyBettaBoys (Apr 2, 2016)

Did you run the tank a week before putting him in? If not, then absolutely and this will help and if you could go to your local LFS and get some beneficial bacteria and put it in it would work well too. It's only about $3 in Australia so I think it might be cheaper in America. 

If you did run the tank and put him and have this problem then still do it but that might not help him!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That is your boy's natural coloring and is quite common. Fish do get gray as they age. There is no need for salt or additives other than water conditioner; Seachem Prime being the best. I strongly urge you to get a bottle as it is keeps Betta safer than other additives by "locking" Ammonia and rendering it harmless. If you get him the 2.5 Grreat Choice there is no reason to run it for a week before putting him in.

With a one-gallon you do 25% water changes 3x per week with daily removal of waste and excess food with a turkey baster. With each water change you add one drop of Prime; between water changes you use two drops per gallon. If you get a 2.5 that would change to two drops with water changes and four drops per day. You continue this until the tank is cycled (see linked tutorial).

The tutorial calls for an API Master Test Kit but if that's not in the budget then buy a liquid Ammonia test. In the long run liquid tests are less expensive. It also helps to have API 5-in-1 strips. You won't test with them as often as Ammonia so strips are okay. I use Seachem Stability to facilitate a tank cycle. While not necessary, such supplements can shorten the length of time it takes.

Hope this helps. Betta really aren't as complicated as it may seem. IME, clean, warm water and more nutritious foods like New Life Spectrum or Omega One will keep them healthy and active.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=555434


----------



## radchic128 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you so much for explaining that very clearly. I will follow your advice and keep you updated. :-D


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're more than welcome. Sometimes I worry about TMI but I figure better too much than not enough. ;-)

And please do keep us updated.


----------

